
Xinhua: China Plans to Re-Interpret Classic Religious Books - gscott
http://chinascope.org/archives/20745
======
RenRav
> _Wang asked the committee to look into organizing a major effort to perform
> a comprehensive review of all religious teaching books, including the Bible,
> the Quran and the Buddhist books. The committee should start modifications
> and even do full re-translations._

Should be entertaining comparing the versions before with those after.

~~~
gscott
Many people don't know that we rewrote the bible for slaves

[https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/us/2018/february/freedom-in-
chr...](https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/us/2018/february/freedom-in-christ-how-
this-bible-was-used-to-manipulate)

[https://www.history.com/news/slave-bible-redacted-old-
testam...](https://www.history.com/news/slave-bible-redacted-old-testament)

